Tell HN: Happy 404 Day - gullyfur
======
diablo1
Some context would be nice:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WhatToCelebrateToday/comments/fur3p...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WhatToCelebrateToday/comments/fur3pl/404_day/)

------
simonblack
Sorry, I can't find it.

Maybe that's because it's already 5/04 here.

